# كيف عليك ان تتصرف اذا بكت شريكة حياتك وحبك ؟



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*كيف عليك ان تتصرف اذا بكت شريكة حياتك وحبك ؟





قد تمر كل امرأة بحالات ضعف واضطرابات نفسية وبتقلبات كثيرة حتى تثور في وجه شريك حياتها وتبدو بكامل غضبها ...

لكن مهما كانت صعبة لا تزال المرأة رقيقة المشاعر، مرهفة الإحساس، بها من الحب ما لو وزّع على قلوب الرجال لكفاهم.. لذلك، عليك أيها الرجل أن تحسن التعامل معها، تفهمها وتفك غموضها لتكشفها فتحبها وتحبك!

دعها تجد عطفك ودعمك دائما

دمعتها صادقة، تعبر بها عن ألمها وحزنها فتبحث جاهدا عن صدر لترتمي عليه، وحائط لترتكي عليه فلا تجد سواك، ساعدها الحنون.

عليك أن تحييها، أن تشجعها وتعطيها قوة للاستمرار وتمسح دمعتها عن وجنتيها.. لتفرح وتفرح معها!

لكن إن استقبلت دمعتها باستهزاء وضحكة، فأنت أسوأ الرجال بل وأحقرهم.. كن أجمل الرجال، وأروع شريك، دعها تجد عطفك ودعمك دائما حتى تتذكرك بعطفك وحنانك الدائم.

إياك أن لا تجد عطفك، إياك أن لا تجدك هناك وإلا لن تراها بعد الآن ستتذكر ألمها وسطوتك، ستتذكر ضعفها وسخريتك، لن تراها شيئا بعد الآن، تخسرها وتخسرك فتكون أسوأ الرجال بنظرها !

منقول
*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل اوي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2010)

> *
> عليك أن تحييها، أن تشجعها وتعطيها قوة للاستمرار وتمسح دمعتها عن وجنتيها.. لتفرح وتفرح معها!*



موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااا

وكلام حلو اوى 

شكرااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا

ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## Ever Love (4 مارس 2011)

سؤال ممكن ؟

ماذا لو كانت دموع التماسيح ؟
​


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2011)

صح يا ابو تربو بجد


----------



## bashaeran (6 مارس 2011)

*تسلم ايك حقا موضوع جميل ودي شي طبيعي ماشالله دنشوفها بحياتنا لكن انا لا اقترب من زوجتى بالبداية اعرف اكون انا سبب الموضوع احضر مفاجئة افهمها وافهيمها وتقتنع ولا يبقى شي بيناتنا تسلم مرة ثانية *


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2011)

Ever Love قال:


> سؤال ممكن ؟
> 
> ماذا لو كانت دموع التماسيح ؟
> ​


دموع تماسيح ؟؟؟
مش عارفة بس فى الغالب دموع المراءه بتخرج من قلبها قبل دموعها


----------



## Ever Love (6 مارس 2011)

اختي العزيزة  Apsoti  
قليلي كيف استطيع اميز الدموع الحقيقية عن الدموع الكاذبة
بالنسبة اليكم كسيدات

بالنسبة النا كرجال نميز دموع المرأة الحقيقية
عندما تنزل دموعها ولا تتكلم ولا تصرخ ولا تعمل سفاهة (  اعتذر للكلمة )
نظراتها تكفي لخجل الرجال
هذه السيدة دموعها حقيقية
:t14:
اما عندما تكون بالعكس فهذه المرأة ميزتها الكذب
 وتبكي لكي تثبت انها على حق

أما الان فكيف تميزين انت الدموع الحقيقية عن الدموع الكاذبة
:36_22_25:

​


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2011)

Ever Love قال:


> اختي العزيزة  Apsoti
> قليلي كيف استطيع اميز الدموع الحقيقية عن الدموع الكاذبة
> بالنسبة اليكم كسيدات
> 
> ...


مش عارفة بصراحة بس انا بحب اعيط لوحدى :fun_lol:


----------



## Ever Love (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههه 
عيطي لكن اد ما بتأدري
يا خيتي
بس بخاف على حنجرتك لا تتأذى
( عم بمزح ) 
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

موضوع رااااااائع
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (7 مارس 2011)

Ever Love قال:


> هههههههه
> عيطي لكن اد ما بتأدري
> يا خيتي
> بس بخاف على حنجرتك لا تتأذى
> ...


طاب مال الحنجرة بلعيط


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*موضوع تحفففففففففففه فعلا
وعندك حق ف كل كلمه
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطوووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2011)

> *دمعتها صادقة، تعبر بها عن ألمها وحزنها فتبحث جاهدا عن صدر لترتمي عليه، وحائط لترتكي عليه فلا تجد سواك، ساعدها الحنون.*



تقول لمين بس

للاسف اغلب الرجال مش بيقدروا الحكايه دي

يالا خليها علينا برده 

وميرسي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل دا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميل جداا*
*مرسي ليك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## girgis2 (10 مايو 2011)

> تقول لمين بس
> 
> للاسف اغلب الرجال مش بيقدروا الحكايه دي
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى لمروركم كلكـــــــــم ومشاركاتكم الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------

